# What famous person do you look like?



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

This is my first thread so i hope i have done it correct. I checked the boards to see if i could see a similar thread, though i must admit i gave up after 20 pages, so sorry if there is one. Oh and if i have posted on the wrong board can it please be moved to the correct one 

Some of the pictures that are posted remind of celebrities, so does anyone think that they look like someone famous or have you ever been told by friends/family etc that you look like someone famous.

when i was younger everyone used to tell me i looked like Melinda Gainsford (Australian athlete) 3 or 4 people have told me i look like Kirsten Dunst but that is farfetched.


----------



## velia (Nov 6, 2009)

People used to tell me all the time I looked like Julia Stiles and Drew Barrymore. I don't really get it, but eh, y'know.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 6, 2009)

i've heard john ritter (eighties version) once or twice. never could tell how i felt about it


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

I did one of those face analyzer things and it said Amanda Bynes. I can see it a little.


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

OMFG, Inhibited. Listen, I came to this thread first to post. Well, when I saw someone had psted back in the recent pics thread and read your comment about how I looke liked Amanda Bynes. Fucking Freaky!!! Crazy true though. 

See, those are the things in life that are just extraordinary.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> OMFG, Inhibited. Listen, I came to this thread first to post. Well, when I saw someone had psted back in the recent pics thread and read your comment about how I looke liked Amanda Bynes. Fucking Freaky!!! Crazy true though.
> 
> See, those are the things in life that are just extraordinary.



lol viewing your photos is one of the reasons I started the thread


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, wow. That's crazy. You should make them post a pic and then a celeb pic for some good comparisons. :happy:


----------



## The Fez (Nov 6, 2009)

Tom Green, apparently. I don't know how I feel about that.

and people have said I look like Dave Grohl. I don't really, but sometimes we're rocking the same hairstyle/goatee


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

The Fez said:


> Tom Green, apparently. I don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> and people have said I look like Dave Grohl. I don't really, but sometimes we're rocking the same hairstyle/goatee



Nah to Tom Green, yes to Grohl.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> Oh, wow. That's crazy. You should make them post a pic and then a celeb pic for some good comparisons. :happy:



I thought of that, but as i don't post pics i didn't think it was fair to ask others too


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> Nah to Tom Green, yes to Grohl.



Not to sure about Grohl, but def No to Tom Green can't see it.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2009)

My one friend from Jamaica swears I looks like Bob Marley, or could at least pass for his illegitimate son. He's always ways with the hair and beard it makes me look like I have the same features and all that. Personally I don't think so, I guess I could kind of pass as his son Damian too but not so much. Personally I think I got more of the Adam Duritz thing going


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been likened to Franz Schubert, Woody Allen, and Elton John -- in other words, pretty much any male who wears glasses.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 6, 2009)

Dan Marino.

I stand by it 100%.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2009)

My friends teased me throughout highschool that i looked like Alicia Silverstone. Apparently we make a lot of very similar facial expressions. Now that i'm no longer blond the resemblance might not be there anymore.. My hubby now teases me that i still look like her whenever we watch Blast from the Past. I can tease back because people have throught that he's really Drew Carey 

eta: i don't see the resemblance at all of me and Alicia. It's just what people have told me


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fat version of Tiffani Amber Thiessen is what people have told me but I'm not sure if I agree.


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 6, 2009)

People always used to tell me I looked like Jack Osborne. Compare for yourself:


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone I work with tells me I look like Conchata Farrel from Two and a Half Men. My boss said I just need to dye my hair red and get a bitter attitude and I could be Berta...


----------



## ladle (Nov 6, 2009)

OK...well I have been likened to a Mixture of David Beckham, Shaq and Lebron James.
COUGH COUGH Splutter.
Actually....why do people form the US send me ridiculous sizes
a Medium beckham
an XXL Shaq (US size..in NZ I am an XXL!)
It took my dad buying a fake Lebron shirt in China to get a XXL to fit me! 

View attachment Photo 31.jpg


View attachment Photo 32.jpg


View attachment Photo 33.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't look like anyone famous


----------



## Melian (Nov 6, 2009)

Apparently, I don't look like REAL people. I used to hear that I looked like BloodRayne:







And now I hear (and agree, really) that I look like this chick from the upcoming Final Fantasy XIII:


----------



## AK_the_FA (Nov 6, 2009)

Before I had the goatee I used to get told I look like comedian Christian Finnegan. Now with the fuzz I look like... well... me lol.


----------



## GoddessCurvaceous01 (Nov 6, 2009)

AK_the_FA said:


> Before I had the goatee I used to get told I look like comedian Christian Finnegan. Now with the fuzz I look like... well... me lol.



Annnnd you look like Wolverine and sometimes Indiana Jones lol


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2009)

ladle said:


> OK...well I have been likened to a Mixture of David Beckham, Shaq and Lebron James.
> COUGH COUGH Splutter.
> Actually....why do people form the US send me ridiculous sizes
> a Medium beckham
> ...



Well Mr. Beckaqbron, I think you wear all three quite well.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 6, 2009)

When I was younger like 18 and more "just slightly chubby" than fat people used to say I looked like Sammy from Days of Our Lives (Allison Sweeny..before she lost weight) I also was told I looked like one of the Hemmingway sisters in the face.. Muriel or I forget the other ones name

My hair was still naturally blonde then though... It darkened to brown over the years


----------



## jtgw (Nov 6, 2009)

Harry ~ Jonathan 

View attachment 3268_100725406110_510521110_3008923_794607_n.jpg


View attachment harry-potter2.jpg


----------



## jtgw (Nov 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Fat version of Tiffani Amber Thiessen is what people have told me but I'm not sure if I agree.



Hey have you seen the new series White Collar on USA? It kicks ass! My favorite show ever (barring my other favorites of course).

For those who are confused, it stars Tiffani Thiessen as an FBI detective's wife.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Nov 7, 2009)

If one more person tells me I look like Nikki Blonsky, I think I might scream. Not that I don't want to look like her, but they just assume that since we're both fat and have brown hair, we MUST look alike. I disagree.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Nov 8, 2009)

Fat Dusty Springfield.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2009)

I've gotten Eddie Guerrero, Nick Frost, and Paul Teutel Jr.

So yea, have fun making that image in your heads.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 8, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I've gotten Eddie Guerrero, Nick Frost, and Paul Teutel Jr.
> 
> So yea, have fun making that image in your heads.



I only know one of those guys. But if I mix all 3 together in my head, it gets kind of messy


----------



## Paquito (Nov 8, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I only know one of those guys. But if I mix all 3 together in my head, it gets kind of messy



Story of my life


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 8, 2009)

I have heard, from girls, that I look like a chubby Ryan Reynolds. I'm not so sure though, because I have a wider nose and he has a wider forehead. 

Other than that, I can't really think of anyone else I look like. I kind of don't look like many people, I guess...


----------



## AK_the_FA (Nov 9, 2009)

GoddessCurvaceous01 said:


> Annnnd you look like Wolverine and sometimes Indiana Jones lol



Annnnnd you look like a princess <3


----------



## Neen (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been told Lindsay Lohan..(when she was younger , chubbier and a redhead) also was once told i looked 'just like' rosy o' donnel which i took great offense to.


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2009)

*Afew celebs I've been told I look like...


The late Freddie Prinze Sr.






Tex Perkins 






Ringo Starr (?)





*


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been told I look Like Mark Feuerstein, particularly when he is in glasses:






View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 9, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I have been told I look Like Mark Feuerstein, particularly when he is in glasses:



I can see that. You're hotter though. Just sayin'. 


For me...My mom and some woman at a restraunt think I look like Anna Paquin.






She also thinks I look like Catherine Zeta but, I think she's crazy.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Nov 10, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> For me...My mom and some woman at a restraunt think I look like Anna Paquin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the one on the right, kthxbai.


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 10, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I can see that. You're hotter though. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> For me...My mom and some woman at a restraunt think I look like Anna Paquin.
> ...



lips and eyes are very similar


----------



## moore2me (Nov 10, 2009)

On one of my good days, I feel (and look like) *Aughra* from _the Dark Crystal._ 

View attachment aughra.jpg


----------



## _overture (Nov 10, 2009)

always either emile hirsch or, though only really quite recently, robert pattinson. though I would argue that the latter happens only because of the hair tbh.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 10, 2009)

moore2me said:


> On one of my good days, I feel (and look like) *Aughra* from _the Dark Crystal._




oh my gosh..I totally spit out my soda from laughing when I saw this and I totally repped you for it. I loved this movie back in day  "Smells like gelfling... looks like gelfling... must beee gelfling"


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 10, 2009)

I've gotten Bjork and Regina Spector. I'm not sure I agree with either of those, but they were flattering nonetheless.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've heard Alec Baldwin a couple of times... I certainly adore that man, but is it a compliment that I'm at 23 look like a guy at 51?

Well, my stepdad's one remark I'll always treasure. We were watching _30 Rock_ and he said: "You could pass as Alec's son". I did like that.


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 14, 2009)

well it depends really, when my hair was long people said i looked like jesus...soooo ya beat that


----------



## Sugar (Nov 14, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> I have heard, from girls, that I look like a chubby Ryan Reynolds. I'm not so sure though, because I have a wider nose and he has a wider forehead.
> 
> Other than that, I can't really think of anyone else I look like. I kind of don't look like many people, I guess...



I think since I'm the expert on Mr. Reynolds...you should probably post a pic so I can be sure.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 15, 2009)

i get leo dicaprio a lot. my girlfriend thinks i look like river phoenix.

both are way hotter than me so i must be doing something right ..


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Not what I would technically consider famous but I get compared to Stella the founder of Steal Kill and Destroy ALL THE TIME!







and occasionally beth ditto which is crazyy but it seems that fat girls are like asians, people think we all look the same -_-


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I can see that. You're hotter though. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> For me...My mom and some woman at a restraunt think I look like Anna Paquin.
> ...



I see Anna Paquin, and a little Catherine Zeta too. You're beautiful, btw! 

I dont look like anyone famous!


----------



## velia (Nov 21, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> My friends teased me throughout highschool that i looked like Alicia Silverstone. Apparently we make a lot of very similar facial expressions. Now that i'm no longer blond the resemblance might not be there anymore.. My hubby now teases me that i still look like her whenever we watch Blast from the Past. I can tease back because people have throught that he's really Drew Carey
> 
> eta: i don't see the resemblance at all of me and Alicia. It's just what people have told me



Megan, I can totally see the resemblance, especially in your current avatar picture.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

_*I feel I resemble Jayne Kennedy with fuller lips. My overall body slightly resembles Jennifer Hudson. *_


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember some neat website has a thing where you can upload a photo and it'll run it through some stuff to find your celebrity lookalikes. I'll search for it, but last time I did it it gave be Neve Campbell. Go figure.

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 22, 2009)

I've never been told that I resembled any celebrity, but that celebrity match-up thing results say that I look like Dakota Fanning and Jordana Brewster.

Personally, I can't see either one.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been told when I was a teen that I kinda/sorta looked like Pete's older brother Pete from Nickelodeons .... "Adventures Of Pete and Pete." And I've also been told that I slightly resemble skateboarder - Rodney Mullens.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I've been told when I was a teen that I kinda/sorta looked like Pete's older brother Pete from Nickelodeons .... "Adventures Of Pete and Pete." And I've also been told that I slightly resemble skateboarder - Rodney Mullens.


_*
Ha ha! I miss those days from Nickeldeon! They had the best shows. The only good shows now are Drake And Josh and Spongebob. *_


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 24, 2009)

I found the face recognition web page not sure how accurate it is.
The first pic i used said i looked like Emily Browning
The second Helena Christensen
The third Katherine heigl

Those 3 look nothing alike and i look nothing like them..

http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/Company/try-face-recognition.php


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL, so I had a go at the Face Recognition link and I got 3....

Raquel Welch
Ashley Olsen
Hilary Duff

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. 
I just look like me :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 24, 2009)

I just did it with multiple pictures of myself from different angles and the only one that showed up on every one was Jennifer Connelly. Neat.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Nov 24, 2009)

How fun. I did the look-a-like thing when someone posted a link a while back. He's my closest match... 

View attachment kooterpop.jpg


View attachment jkp.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Nov 28, 2009)

*The hubby of an online friend calls me Grizzly Adams...lol*


----------



## Teleute (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently I look asian?  Tried again with no makeup...






Huh.

Kim Hee-sun (first pic, bottom row in the first set of matches, and fourth pic, top row in the second set) I can definitely see - she's got the same kind of round cheeks that I have, and the chin shape, although she's got a more symmetrical jawline by far. This picture shows the jaw/mouth similarities more, I think (also, I just love this picture, because she looks so damn happy):


----------



## FredtheFA (Dec 1, 2009)

I've had a lot of people say I resemble Orlando Jones or Chris tucker. A friends mom of mine still calls me 7up when she sees me. I will have to put up pics sometime.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2009)

I honestly don't know. I get Steve Urkel a lot. And for some reason, one of my coworkers say that I look like the owl from the Tootsie Pop commercial.


----------



## vermillion (Feb 5, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i get leo dicaprio a lot. my girlfriend thinks i look like river phoenix.
> 
> both are way hotter than me so i must be doing something right ..




totally river phoenix...


----------



## toni (Feb 5, 2010)

The called me Ricki Lake in highschool 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment ricki.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Feb 5, 2010)

So I tried that whole celebrity collage thing going on with Facebook, and the results were interesting.

I got:

Scarlet Johannsen
one the Hanson brothers
Alfonso Herrera
Matt Damon
Sean Astin
Thomas Edison
Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## ladle (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparently Will Ferrell???


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was a kid everybody said I looked like Jimmy from H.R. Puffnstuf...



moore2me said:


> On one of my good days, I feel (and look like) *Aughra* from _the Dark Crystal._



I'm not seeing the resemblance More2... Your nose is much pointier.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 6, 2010)

So on facebook it's doppelgänger look-a-like week... I was a bit confused when a lot of the people in my friends list had changed their photos to that of celebrities... I like the idea but I don't know who to put up for mine?? I don't think I look like anyone.. lol
Did anyone here change their picture?


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 6, 2010)

No, since I dont think I look like any one!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ran my face through the recognition software. Selected anomalies include Jimi Hendrix and Donald Rumsfeld. Although Jude Law and Michael Owen tended to pop up a few times.


----------



## MarkZ (Feb 6, 2010)

Billy Joel of course!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 6, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> Billy Joel of course!



My God! Are the two of you related?


----------



## bexy (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been told Beth Ditto which is of course ridiculous. For a start she's nearly a foot shorter than I am. 
I think it's simply because she is the only fat, alternative girl that people know. 

Also been told I look like Raggedy Ann and Red from Fraggle Rock lol!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 6, 2010)

bexy said:


> I've been told Beth Ditto which is of course ridiculous. For a start she's nearly a foot shorter than I am.
> I think it's simply because she is the only fat, alternative girl that people know.
> 
> Also been told I look like Raggedy Ann and Red from Fraggle Rock lol!



The hell no, you do not look like Beth Ditto. You're way hotter. But looking like a Fraggle isn't to bad, though.


----------



## Loki666 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been told I look like the new Spock from the Star Trek movie, someone also said I sort of look like Brad Pitt, when I was younger I used to be called Harry Potter. But I think I mostly look like Trent Reznor from NIN. 

View attachment spock.jpg


View attachment 89528-brad_pitt.jpg


View attachment HarryPotterL_468x456.jpg


View attachment trent-reznor.jpg


View attachment Video Snapshot-15.jpeg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been told I look like Beth Ditto:






(me)





And have also been told I look like Drew Barrymore:






(me)





I'm also heard Shakira and Kat Von D.

Do I believe any of it? Pffffft. No.

I find I look more like a dude than any chick.

---------

ETA: I tried that face recognition thingy and the one and only resemblance they found was Christina Ricci, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Drew Barrymore, Bernadette Peters (esp when I was younger and I had dark curly hair), Ann Jillian, Eva Gabor and the most popular to the old-timers, Gene Harlow---to name a few I have been compared to.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Drew Barrymore, Bernadette Peters (esp when I was younger and I had dark curly hair), Ann Jillian, Eva Gabor and the most popular to the old-timers, Gene Harlow---to name a few I have been compared to.



Classic is always good  I don't get many comparisons to anyone, so I dunno if that's good or bad, but I *love* who you've been compared to  I lovelovelove the classic beauty look.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Drew Barrymore, Bernadette Peters (esp when I was younger and I had dark curly hair), Ann Jillian, Eva Gabor and the most popular to the old-timers, Gene Harlow---to name a few I have been compared to.





you are like a mix of all of them totally! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been told I look like Beth Ditto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i totally see the drew barrymore one


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been told i look like Liu Kang from Mortal Kombat
Liu Kang:
View attachment robinshou.jpg

Me:
View attachment 12460626_qf740_004.jpg


----------

